
Researchers expand microchip capability with new 3D inductor technology - rbanffy
https://news.illinois.edu/view/6367/805644
======
oriel
This is the kind of limit-break science article that makes me come back here
for news. Advancements which seem small and relativly progressive, but enable
a next-level range of technologies and have immediate applications and
potential impact on consumer products in the near future.

